# Best Saddle for prosate problems



## tornadovortex23 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cat 2 racer, 38 yrs young and got my first prostate infection. My saddle is ~4 yrs old and I think it's time for a new saddle.

Anyways, I'm looking for the best race saddle to minimize the pressure in the prosate. Anyone have a similar problem? and/or Solution?


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Most people will tell you that there is no perfect saddle. It all depends on your anatomy and what is comfortable for you. What works for others won't necessarily work for you. If you can find a shop that will let you try a saddle for a few days and exchange the saddle for another if necessary, that is probably ideal.

I honestly have no clue about the prostate issue.

I had a saddle that was comfortable at first but too soft. I would sink into the saddle, which caused pressure in areas that were sensitive. I switched to a much harder saddle (with a cutout down the middle) that works much better for me because it supports all my weight on my "sit-bone". It is harder on my sit-bone, but that is because all the pressure remains on my sit-bone instead of letting me sink into the saddle and causing pressure or loss of circulation in more sensitive areas. My butt got used to the harder saddle pretty quickly and it is much more comfortable on long rides.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Take a look at Specialized's Body Geometry saddles. I have an Alias 143, and it's great. It's comfortable enough for a day of riding and it keeps the blood flowing to my member. It has a large cut-out with scientific testing that proves its claim. Plus, it's light enough to be weight-weenie-worthy.

I don't know what everyone else thinks, but I'm not going to allow cycling to hurt my participation in another favorite activity of mine.


----------



## GiantNigel (Apr 15, 2005)

While I have no prostate issues (FWIW, I'm almost 38 myself), I had/have what's called a urethral stricture--essentially a recurring but very gradual blockage/closure of my urethra. Not common, but not uncommon either. I've had (increasingly minor) surgery on this a few times over the years and had noticed its worsening with more saddle time until I tried the Koobi AU Chrono saddle. At the time of purchase--also about four years ago--it was the most radically "cut out" saddle on the market.

Currently, there's the brand-new (barely available) Selle Italia SLC (sells for ~$150 at Bike Nashbar) that has a huge, long cutout (and cute carbon detailing front and rear) and, for a really radical--but incredibly beneficial-looking--design, check out the Selle SMP Strike series as available here:
http://www.bikemania.biz/Performance_s/72.htm

These saddles are cut out from rear to the very tip and have huge openings designed to allow the absolute maximum alleviation of pressure to one's critical bits. I'm considering one as an upgrade (they're also upwards of $200), and a gent on my new team had all sorts of numbness troubles before trying his Strike Pro; now, he's A-OK. The saddles are damn expensive, but if it's THE piece of equipment that allows you to ride your beautiful bike and/or compete SAFELY and without problems down there, I'd say that it's well worth the initial outlay. Hell, people are spending hundreds or thousands on fancy wheels and they aren't even purchased for health reasons. Word of warning: the Strike Composit model has no padding at all--just leather on top of the carbon shell. This may be fine for you; again, just FYI.

Best of luck, and do write the board (or me personally in Private Message form) about your saddle experiences when you do buy a new one. I'm sure there are many others out here who'll benefit (though anonymously/shyly) from the findings.

Cheers,
Nige


----------



## Beethoven (Jul 28, 2005)

Koobi Enduro--terrific saddle, firm enough for racing, with a cut-out along the center.


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

before you go spend money on an expensive saddle you may try tilting the saddle nose down just a hair. This puts more pressure on the sit bones and less on the sensitive areas in between. Feels a bit odd at first but you get used to it. Adjust it very slightly - so that you can barely see the difference at first and then go from there.


----------



## MisJG (Feb 27, 2004)

*Love My Koobi!!*

Love my Koobi! I'm 38 also and while I have never had infections or surgeries, I did have numbness on long rides. Koobi solved my problem! I bought it so long ago, I don't even remember which one it is, either the AU or SI. I was not concerned so much with the weight as I was with the comfort for long rides. My theory has always been, If you are comfortable, you will go faster, a few grams here and there won't save that much time.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

according to the selle italia site the slc is 134 wide. specialized make a slightly wider saddle about the same shape, not as radical a cutout http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=12926 and it's lighter.


----------



## GiantNigel (Apr 15, 2005)

But the Specialized saddle (the Toupe) has cheesy plastic trim pieces (similar to the SLC) that try to resemble carbon fiber but only look like...well...cheesy plastic trim pieces that try to resemble carbon fiber. Awful. Their cutout's a very standard-looking one in length and width, whereas the SLC's is noticeably wider where it counts and is far longer. I happen to like the looks--and the _actual _ carbon fiber, thanks--of the SLC better than the Specialized. Can't figure why Spec would cheap out like that, considering that it sells for $150 at shops. Talk about ripping people off: Toupe owners can't even claim that they have "real carbon bits"!


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

GiantNigel said:


> But the Specialized saddle (the Toupe) has cheesy plastic trim pieces (similar to the SLC) that try to resemble carbon fiber but only look like...well...cheesy plastic trim pieces that try to resemble carbon fiber. Awful. Their cutout's a very standard-looking one in length and width, whereas the SLC's is noticeably wider where it counts and is far longer. I happen to like the looks--and the _actual _ carbon fiber, thanks--of the SLC better than the Specialized. Can't figure why Spec would cheap out like that, considering that it sells for $150 at shops. Talk about ripping people off: Toupe owners can't even claim that they have "real carbon bits"!


cheesy plastic trim aside the SLC and SLK are only 134mm wide, which is great if the rider needs a narrow saddle. I ride a Max flite or the specialized alias which is about 10mm wider. Also the web site doesn't state a weight limit on these saddles. its hard too image a rider more than 180lbs not destroying them before season is over.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Have you tried Barcolounger or Lazyboy?


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

GiantNigel said:


> Toupe owners can't even claim that they have "real carbon bits"!


Except that the entire base of the saddle is made from carbon. Or at least the one I'm holding says "carbon fiber reinforced." Hmmm.

I've owed / own both Toupes and Alias' in the 143mm width. The Toupe is very soft and has a lot of flex. The Alias is much firmer, however still comfortable. I've now got no Toupes and 3 Alias', despite the Alias being pretty porky.


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

I found my alias 143 a bit uncomfortable - although that may just be for me. (Actually in fact I'll sell or trade it if anyone's interested - pm me)


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

FWIW...my friend has prostitus and he's tried just about every saddle with no change either way. Some are better and worse for numbness and while everyone's advice here is good none of it will help for your condition. I can only speak on what he's told me and maybe everyone is different but he's tried them all and it seems that the best will help butt pain and groin numbness but nothing can drastically help that you're messing with your prostate. He seems to just avoid long rides, always climb out of the saddle, etc. I feel for him since he just loves to ride but can only take it for 2 hours at best...I can't even imagine what he goes thru. I think he finally settled on a cheaper one that was more "cushy". 

Lastly, I use the Specialized Alias and it's awesome for pain in the rear and numbness. Best I've found thus far...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*koobi*

Saddle fit is a very personal issue, but I've had very good luck with Koobi saddles. I prefer the Enduro and Silver models. They will let you return a saddle within 30 days if it doesn't work out for you, if you buy from their web site, www.koobi.com


----------



## No Circles (Feb 12, 2005)

*Prostate Issues*

Those of you who have not dealt with prostate problems have no insight into the issues. Right now, if you have had prostitis your major issue is the fact that it cannot be cured. No medicine, antibiotic or miracle cure will make it go away. 

The first issue you will have to deal with is that the PSA test recommended for me as they get to 40 no longer is worth anything. Normal range is below 4. Mine has been in the high 10s with no sign of cancer but the biopsies hurt like hell, Make sure your Dr uses a fractionated test. This is kind of like good and bad cholesterol and at least gives a better indicator. This test says I have been at an 8% risk for the past 10 years regardless of the PSA which has gotten as low as 5.2 and then soared again.

The next question is whether your prostate is enlarged. I am sure there are plenty of estate owners who are annoyed with me for taking a whiz on their lawns but when the urge comes I have to do something but I just make it a point to pee every hour or so.

Saddles are an individual thing and I have used all the ones mentioned in this thread. NUMBNESS is not a prostate issue. It is just a bad fitting saddle. I find that the cutouts are a ruse to get people to buy more saddles. The trick is to have the sitbones sit properly taking the pressure off the nerves. I liked the Arione but the saddle buries up into me. While there was no numbness the flex of the saddle produced a tapping sensation when I hit bumps which irritated me.

I now use a Brooks B17N. Yes I know it weighs about the same as a bowling ball but it is flat and does not sink into me. As a result there is no pressure on my parts. But, any pressure in the saddle area will affect your PSA score as will sex. So the only two things left in my life that I enjoy I have to abstain from so that the tests give a "truer" reading.

Prostate cancer takes a lot of lives which could have been saved. But understanding what you are dealing with is really important. So many people who were in the news dies of this cancer and you would think they would know better.

As I said, prostitis does not mean you have cancer or have to stop riding, it just means you have to understand it. I like coffee but it is not the caffeine that is a problem but rather the oils that are in the coffee. Starbucks bothers me, Gevalia does not. I used to drink diet soda, now just water-adjustments, changes, you will have to figure it out.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Seruiously, if your prostate is *swollen*, there ain't a saddle in hell that's going to help. If you need to heal, you need to *stay off the bike* for a while.....


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

tornadovortex23 said:


> Cat 2 racer, 38 yrs young and got my first prostate infection. My saddle is ~4 yrs old and I think it's time for a new saddle.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking for the best race saddle to minimize the pressure in the prosate. Anyone have a similar problem? and/or Solution?


I will be 60 in March. I have an enlarged prostate since maybe in my 40's. I have been cycling since '88 regularly and have gone to the urologist also regularly. Everything was fine until 2 years ago when my PSA went up to 5.2 and I got a biopsy. Nothing serious just an enlarged prostate. The doctor gave me pills, to aid in my going frequently and relieve pressure to have a strong stream. But the pills made my legs weak. I stopped them and asked the doctor what he thinks of a herbal pill I read that helps promote healthy prostate...saw palmetto. He said I can try (experiment) but didn't exactly prescribed it. I took saw palmetto in a tablet form regularly and after a year my PSA went down to 2.8. It also helps in easing urine flow but I still have to go frequently as I drink coffee (a deuretic and no-no for enlarged prostate) 2-3 times a day to prevent/relieve headaches. If I relieved myself before a ride sometimes 2x which is pretty much standard, the urge to go seems to go away while riding. 

I have a nephew (not a cylcist) who at 22 has an enlarged prostate, so I think age isn't the primary cause.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*where did you buy saw palmetto in a tablet form ?*



midlife_xs's said:


> I will be 60 in March. I have an enlarged prostate since maybe in my 40's. I have been cycling since '88 regularly and have gone to the urologist also regularly. Everything was fine until 2 years ago when my PSA went up to 5.2 and I got a biopsy. Nothing serious just an enlarged prostate. The doctor gave me pills, to aid in my going frequently and relieve pressure to have a strong stream. But the pills made my legs weak. I stopped them and asked the doctor what he thinks of a herbal pill I read that helps promote healthy prostate...saw palmetto. He said I can try (experiment) but didn't exactly prescribed it. I took saw palmetto in a tablet form regularly and after a year my PSA went down to 2.8. It also helps in easing urine flow but I still have to go frequently as I drink coffee (a deuretic and no-no for enlarged prostate) 2-3 times a day to prevent/relieve headaches. If I relieved myself before a ride sometimes 2x which is pretty much standard, the urge to go seems to go away while riding.
> 
> I have a nephew (not a cylcist) who at 22 has an enlarged prostate, so I think age isn't the primary cause.


Hello

I have a slightly enlarged prostate but so far it has not caused me too many problems. The PSA test was normal. But for future reference: where do you buy these saw palmetto in a tablet form? how often do you take them? should I start taking them now even though my tests are normal?


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

acid_rider said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a slightly enlarged prostate but so far it has not caused me too many problems. The PSA test was normal. But for future reference: where do you buy these saw palmetto in a tablet form? how often do you take them? should I start taking them now even though my tests are normal?


Oops, they come in capsules. Look for them in the vitamin section under herbal from Target, Walmart, Savon etc. My favorite brand is Schiff a little expensive than the rest because it has other active ingredient like lycopene, selenium, calcium and vitamin D. Inside the box there is $5 coupon you can use on the next purchase  . I follow instructions on the label and it works okay for me, YMMV though.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

*noseless saddle*

Global Bikes sells two types of noseless saddles. "The Seat" and "Easy Seat."

http://www.globalbikesonline.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/21?osCsid=84bf54ba0d8456195f7dde05f6614016


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*noseless saddle is a bad idea, IMO*



Art853 said:


> Global Bikes sells two types of noseless saddles. "The Seat" and "Easy Seat."
> 
> http://www.globalbikesonline.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/21?osCsid=84bf54ba0d8456195f7dde05f6614016


Based on what I have read "on the web"......
you need the saddle nose gently stuck between your thighs in order to feel where the bike is at any moment in time and to be able to balance properly. Noseless saddle may be ok for riding 5-10mph to the shops and playing with the kids, taking a dog for a walk but it is no good for any kind of fitness/sport/intensive riding. 

Besides, it is not the nose that is causing the problem unless you are sitting on it. To minimise the damage "in those areas" you need to park your butt's sit bones right on the widest/rear part of the saddle and more or less stay there and you need to get out of the saddle for ~30 seconds every 10-15minutes. Everywhere else it is not doing you any favours. 

Personal story: I had saddle discomfort and tried 4 saddles (and even the last one is not perfect but just ok!) but the biggest difference was made by *always* sitting on the saddle properly (sit bones on the rear) and by tilting saddle rear to suit my anatomy (in my case rear must be dead flat or even ~2 degrees up i.e. saddle nose is a bit "up" but your anatomy will tell you the right way). Everyone seems to be different in this department.....

Good luck. We all need it!


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Selle SLR*



tornadovortex23 said:


> Cat 2 racer, 38 yrs young and got my first prostate infection. My saddle is ~4 yrs old and I think it's time for a new saddle.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking for the best race saddle to minimize the pressure in the prosate. Anyone have a similar problem? and/or Solution?


Not sure about your specific problem, however I've tried GEL, big bulky saddles, ones with the space in it and the winner is the Selle SLR... I even have a Selle Gel SLR....

and the winner is Selle SLR... No gel... No space in the middle... I can ride a century on it with no problems... 

Seems counter intuative but GEL seems to hurt more that a hard saddle... 

At at 135 Grams its super lite....


----------



## RStoR (Oct 8, 2005)

*E3 Form*

May I suggest the Performance E3 Form saddle. The saddle was designed by a local physical therapist who is also a biomechanist. He reached an agreement with Performance to manufacture it. I'm an ex-Cat 1 racer who started riding seriously again last year, 15+ hrs week, and I have loved the saddle since the first ride. Here is a link to design info.http://www.performancebike.com/e3saddle.cfm


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

RStoR said:


> May I suggest the Performance E3 Form saddle. The saddle was designed by a local physical therapist who is also a biomechanist. He reached an agreement with Performance to manufacture it. I'm an ex-Cat 1 racer who started riding seriously again last year, 15+ hrs week, and I have loved the saddle since the first ride. Here is a link to design info.http://www.performancebike.com/e3saddle.cfm


How wide is the rear section? sounds as good as anything else.


----------



## RStoR (Oct 8, 2005)

*E3 size*

Just measured it for you. Length 10.5", nose width (middle) 1.5", rear (at sharp bent) 5". The seat has probably a centimeter of vertical compliance.


----------



## ruly62 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Rido saddle*

Made in England for cyclists prostate problems.I have two. Is the best saddle,no numbness.


----------



## pumpkin (Aug 10, 2002)

*Yes!*



ruly62 said:


> Made in England for cyclists prostate problems.I have two. Is the best saddle,no numbness.


I was nearly running out of options until I came across this amazing design.
The Rido saddle solved all of my discomfort and numbness problems on the bike. It has earned my praise...each and every time I ride.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

48 here, former cat II, now just riding for fitness. I've got a huge prostate, about the size of a large peach, with high PSA and low free cell PSA (in the cancer ranges), been biopsied five times now. Diagnosis? Cellular atypia; pre-cancerous. I've seen a couple of urologists, my cycling buddy GP, and a surgeon. All tell me there's no conclusive correlation between the saddle and prostate condition, as long as you're positioned right, and riding on the hip's bony protrusions. 

I ride what feels comfortable, and my fave for my riding comfort (20-60 fast miles with stout climbs) is a 135 gram selle carbon.


----------



## stalter (Dec 9, 2005)

*Specialized*

I was having problems with my stock Sella Italia that came stock on my Felt F80. So I went to a local store that sold those Specialized Avatar varied width saddles. Most people say that they have a problem getting fitted for these saddles...try doing it in Japan! No problem really. They had me sit on this pad made by Specialized to measure my sit bones. Simple process. Found out my stock seat was way to narrow. I now ride an AVATAR 155. Super comfy and a nice cut out to relieve the prostate. I don't have numbness or hot spots any more.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

After reading this post, I wanted to add my 2 cents to it. You make some excellent points but not everyone who develops prostitis has an incurable form of it as you state. There are two types of prostitis - Acute and Chronic. If you develop the Acute type of Prostitis (as I did - very painful) you can take anti-biotics for it over a few weeks or so and it will be cured. I had mine back in 2000 and it has never bothered me since. If you have Chronic Prostitis then that is a different issue - much harder to overcome and in line with everything described in the post below.




No Circles said:


> Those of you who have not dealt with prostate problems have no insight into the issues. Right now, if you have had prostitis your major issue is the fact that it cannot be cured. No medicine, antibiotic or miracle cure will make it go away.
> 
> The first issue you will have to deal with is that the PSA test recommended for me as they get to 40 no longer is worth anything. Normal range is below 4. Mine has been in the high 10s with no sign of cancer but the biopsies hurt like hell, Make sure your Dr uses a fractionated test. This is kind of like good and bad cholesterol and at least gives a better indicator. This test says I have been at an 8% risk for the past 10 years regardless of the PSA which has gotten as low as 5.2 and then soared again.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Is there any method of measurement or fitting process to determine the optimum saddle width, short of riding it? That is, if I were looking at the Specialized Alias series, how can I tell which size I should use?


----------



## comsense (Feb 24, 2005)

*Yep.*



MaestroXC said:



> Is there any method of measurement or fitting process to determine the optimum saddle width, short of riding it? That is, if I were looking at the Specialized Alias series, how can I tell which size I should use?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=50034&highlight=sit+bones

Check this thread - especially the diagrams & C-40's advise re shape. If you cannot get to a dealer then use play dough or something similar between two sheets paper and place it on a flat surface, sit on it and then measure outside of indents. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## stalter (Dec 9, 2005)

When they measured mine they had this board made by specialized with some memory foam on it. I sat on it just like it says and there you go! Oh and they measured center to center not to the outsided edges...that doesn't make sense to measure to the outer edges...  

Later


----------



## comsense (Feb 24, 2005)

*My mistake*



stalter said:


> When they measured mine they had this board made by specialized with some memory foam on it. I sat on it just like it says and there you go! Oh and they measured center to center not to the outsided edges...that doesn't make sense to measure to the outer edges...
> 
> Later


I checked back on the diagram Dirtboy posted & you are correct - measure centre to centre.


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

*Saw Palmetto*



.....asked the doctor what he thinks of a herbal pill I read that helps promote healthy prostate...saw palmetto. He said I can try (experiment) but didn't exactly prescribed it. I took saw palmetto in a tablet form regularly and after a year my PSA went down to 2.8. [QUOTE said:


> I was 65yo in September and I did develop some prostate issues when I was about 41yo; the doc told me that most prostate inflamations were due to 'not enough sex'....I pointed out that the young lady (26yo) in the waiting room was the nearest thing to a Nympho that I'd ever met (seriously, 5-6 times a day was never enough for her....save you comments), so his theory was off base. A couple of his prescription capsules 1/day for 3 days and all imflamation was gone...I got seriously into Vitamins/Minerals/Herbs shortly thereafter, and read that Saw Palmetto (SP) & Zinc were prostate friendly....If I ever feel discomfort (slightly every 3-4 years) I take 2 capsules at bed time for 2-3 nights, then all-is-well...Your US doctor won't prescribe natural (i.e., Herbs) products because they can't be registered by the Pharmaceuticals; therefore if you have any adverse reactions, the law suit is on him/her. SP extracts are widely prescribed by urologists in France, Italy & Germany for supportive treatment of Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia (nonmalignant enlargement of the prostate gland). Lots of internet info, and you can also get Tyler's Honest Herbal, Steven Foster & Varro E. Tyler, PhD. for pro/con reviews.


----------



## brendo (Jul 22, 2010)

*E3 Form Saddle*

Hello, 

I've used an E3 saddle for the past 3 years an love it. I crashed in a Crit a few weeks back and found out that they no longer make the E3 Form Saddle. Does anybody know of a similar saddle? I've tried a few of my friends and some old ones I've had lying around and none are the same. Thanks in advance.



RStoR said:


> May I suggest the Performance E3 Form saddle. The saddle was designed by a local physical therapist who is also a biomechanist. He reached an agreement with Performance to manufacture it. I'm an ex-Cat 1 racer who started riding seriously again last year, 15+ hrs week, and I have loved the saddle since the first ride. Here is a link to design info.http://www.performancebike.com/e3saddle.cfm


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

I have had acute prostatitis in the past 

The Selle SMP saddle was very effective for me in relieving the pressure on the prostate - I was able to ride almost right away with minimal discomfort in the prostate area

It is not the most comfortable saddle and redirects the pressure to other parts of the perineum

Now that the acute prostatitis is resolved I am on the FIzik Airone Versus


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

stalter said:


> I was having problems with my stock Sella Italia that came stock on my Felt F80. So I went to a local store that sold those Specialized Avatar varied width saddles. Most people say that they have a problem getting fitted for these saddles...try doing it in Japan! No problem really. They had me sit on this pad made by Specialized to measure my sit bones. Simple process. Found out my stock seat was way to narrow. I now ride an AVATAR 155. Super comfy and a nice cut out to relieve the prostate. I don't have numbness or hot spots any more.
> 
> Hope this helps.


How about the Specialized Avodart


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've had prostate cancer. I know what I'm talking about.










The* Moonsaddle *is the only answer. I have 4 (on each bike and 1 for European tours) and have ridden over 6000 miles on them. No squeezing, no rubbing, no pain --- because there is no horn on the saddle. You can try one for *FREE* because they come with a 60-day money back guaranty.

www.moonsaddle.com


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Could not find a comfortable saddle for a long long time. Tried the selle smp evolution and now I can ride as long as my body will go with no pain/pressure on my perineum area


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

You might want to consider a Selle An-Atomica, looks sort of like a Brooks but with a rather large cutout. I don't have prostate issues, but I love my SMP Stryke Pro.


----------

